# STORM WARNING METRO VAN & BC - 50+ mm rain Thurs & high winds Sat.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BC Hydro warns there could be even more power outages due to the high winds on Saturday and clean out gutters, drains, sewer covers & storm drains today cause we can expect a tonne of rain over the next few days. Today (Wed.) is the last of the good weather days for the next while. Three big storms heading our way!!! Have your "power outage" emergency protocols and supplies on hand and hopefully none of us gets negatively affected by these major storms.

Good luck and stay SAFE everyone!!!

Anthony


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

*STORM WARNING METRO VAN & BC - 50+ mm rain Thurs & high winds Sat.*

Vest is to have battery pumps if none then fill
Some
Back up water aged so you can remove some water and add new . Also stirring to add oxygen . You can also cover your tank with blankets or space blankets to keep water temp up. Also you can add prime to help reduce ammonia . 
Or of course generator or converter. 
Let's hope no one loses power. Am I prepared? No but if worse comes to worse I'd pack the vulnerable fish for shipping with oxygen, prime
and heat packs in styros. Good for 48 hours then when power comes on a wc and unbag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just a question I have regarding canister filters-

Usually when I know that powerloss is going to happen, I leave my canisters in the "flowing" position. Then once power restores the canisters will kick back on and I'll do a big water change.
My question- is it better to shut off the canisters once the power is out to prevent back flow?

I'm kind of wanting to shut the filters down completely when power is loss and manually starting them again, but I'm afraid I won't be at home for an unknown amount of time after power is back.

Thoughts?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

If your power goes out I would open them. The bacteria becomes anaerobic very fast with no oxygen and shut up. Then you turn it back on and get bad bacteria spewing into your tanks. I'd open and before running again dump the water, add fresh and then turn on. The good bacteria will get up to max again fast. Feed very little st first to help it catch up. 

Also during power outages stop feeding fish. The less
Organically the better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't see any benefit from shutting down your canister filter manually. The water will stop flowing once the power is out, same as if you shut the valves.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

3 am and the storm hasn't hit yet. I'm hoping the forecasts are overly cautious but I'm not betting on it.

Have a couple of battery operated air pumps, a box of D cell batteries, a UPS, and access to a portable generator. Fortunately, my neighbourhood is serviced by underground electrical supplies, so hopefully downed trees aren't as big a hazard as in other areas with power poles.

If the power is out for a few hours, I wouldn't worry about the canister filters. If it becomes half a day, full day or longer, then I'd rinse it out with tank water after power is restored, especially if its stinky. 

With the dropping temperatures, I would cover up your tanks with blankets or insulation or moving quilt-blankets to help retain as much heat as possible. Since the worst winds are expected Saturday, we all have a bit of time to finish our preparations. I'm also planning on staying home as much as possible to avoid the traffic issues that happens every time we get a lot of rain or wind. Metro Vancouver drivers are notorious for forgetting how to drive in the rain and lots of accidents happen whenever it rains heavily after a week or more of little/no rain. Go figure.

Stay safe & hope nobody loses power.

Anthony


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you for the heads up! I was just telling my husband last night that I had better get some check valves since we are heading in to storm season. Guess I'll be dragging my sick butt to the store today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

what battery operated air pumps do you guys have?

i think i may need to pick a couple up.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

If your talking to me.none. It's a Hagen product check with any stores that carry a lot. I do get but I'm out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Well for me in chilliwack, I doubt it will be worse than last year's huge windstorm. My power went out once for 5 minutes. A few weeks back the power went out for 5 or 6 hours and there was no storm at all. I guess what I should say is you should always be prepared for the worst regardless. Anyways, good luck with your tanks. I'm hoping it's not as bad as they make it out to be.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the Aqua Top version of airpump from J&L.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the Hagen Marina battery powered air pump and it's got lots of power, enough to run a a large sponge filter and probably an air stone as well. Just make sure you have a few new spare D cells on hand. I have made up styrafoam 1" thick panels to fit all over my 33 long tank and it will be covered by a heavy moving blanket as well, hopefully if I loose power the tank should be ok I hope.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

The Guy said:


> I have the Hagen Marina battery powered air pump and it's got lots of power, enough to run a a large sponge filter and probably an air stone as well. Just make sure you have a few new spare D cells on hand. I have made up styrafoam 1" thick panels to fit all over my 33 long tank and it will be covered by a heavy moving blanket as well, hopefully if I loose power the tank should be ok I hope.


thanks, i think i'll with that one.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

i see that power outages are happening now on bchydro's website. good luck everyone!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

mine was out for about an hour and 1/2. as soon s it came on i did a good size water change as we are on a well so no electricity no water.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine was off for approx. 4 hours and the battery air pump worked perfect, water temp. held fine. hope that's it for outages but we still got to get by tomorrow.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Aquaclears are such a pain during power outages since they don't self prime. Luckily, I'm home when they're turning the power on today so I won't need to worry that the motors are running dry.
But in the event that I'm not home during another power outage, do any of you have any tips for this?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My parents-in-law's place in Burnaby, literally 4 minutes drive on the south slope of Kingsway lost power for 3 hours. We barely even had much rain and just a bit of a wind storm this afternoon but nowhere as bad as expected. I was even able to do some winter-prep work on both greenhouses while the wind was blowing. Now for Saturday's storms!!!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Langley was a mess yesterday. Resulting in the death of a family friends sons 15 year old best friend. A tree fell on him. :'( 
Stay safe everyone. It's not worth going out. I saw lots of idiots in our neighborhood not even slowing down in the storm. They were driving aggressively due to road closures . 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I was out fishing the vedder yesterday when some heavy winds hit. I was out of harms way but 3 trees fell around me and some pretty big car size tree stumps went floating by. It was pretty crazy. As soon as I left the rain and wind stopped, then nothing so far. Kinda weird, all I really got out here was some heavy rain.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Stayed home last night watched the J's  then watched the Canucks home opener  waiting for the power to go off and it never did . Got up early today and so far all is well here, how did everyone else make out .


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

We were lucky. Nothing but heavy rain at times. Didn't feel any strong wind gusts. I know some area around us lost power but all good here around Edmonds.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

We had rain and a few gusts of winds. Wind warnings have been lifted 😆

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Heavy rain but couldn't hear the winds. No power outages in my area around Patterson sky train. Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I got the top fin battery powered pumps just in case. I'm glad we didn't lose power! Those things are loud! Are they all loud? If not, I'm returning them and buying quieter ones 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gaia said:


> I got the top fin battery powered pumps just in case. I'm glad we didn't lose power! Those things are loud! Are they all loud? If not, I'm returning them and buying quieter ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Hey Janice try and get the Hagen Marina there pretty quiet.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Hey Janice try and get the Hagen Marina there pretty quiet.


Thank you. I will try and find a couple 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

